# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB6: Range - By FlamingFox [Exe + Source]

## FlamingFox

Hello,

This is my first game in vb6. I fairly new to vb so suggestions and corrections will be appreciated.
_________________________

Game Description

Just a shooting range, doesn't take much skill.

My high score is 110  :Blush:  

__________________________

It's nothing spectacular, so don't get your hopes up.

Please post your thoughts.

Thanks,

The FlamingFox

----------


## Fromethius

Nice game =) I got 115. Only problem I noticed was sometimes the shooting didn't register (yea i still had bullets)

But other than that, good  :Smilie:

----------


## singularis

Good game, great fun to play on a laptop with a touchpad  :Smilie:  :LOL:  . I am impressed by the collision detection.

I managed to get an awesome score of 50!

----------


## FlamingFox

*Update*

Fixed a problem, mentioned by Fromethius, when shooting bullets.

Thanks for the support and comments guys!

----------


## mojo123

i have one question, How do people get the little close box?

----------


## FlamingFox

I have no problem clicking on it. Do you mean the button to exit the program?

----------


## mojo123

When i make my programs i have a normal X in the upper right he has a small one

----------


## FlamingFox

Well thats because I set the BorderStyle to "4 - FixedToolWindow"

----------


## mojo123

ok thx, and how do you play the wav file?

----------


## FlamingFox

check out the code. I used Playsound api. Check out this link 
http://www.a1vbcode.com/snippet-179.asp

----------


## Jamiex

I really like this game. The only problem is eveytime i take a shot my mouse cursor appears off the game and in the top left hand cornerish part of my screen. Could just be me mind you.

Well Done :Big Grin:

----------


## FlamingFox

It's actually meant to do that. It makes the game more difficult  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for your positive comments!

----------


## singularis

If you want to make it really interesting, add moving targets  :Smilie:

----------


## FlamingFox

I tried that but it flickers to much when I move them.

----------


## FlamingFox

Ok, I added Moving Targets!

To Close the game right click on the program in the toolbar and hit close.

Hope you enjoy the New Challenge.

Please Post Comments

P.S 

Its best played if you have no other apps in the back of my Game.

FlamingFox

----------


## Lord Orwell

i got 100.  it is possible to move your window.

----------


## metalmidget

Nice game. One suggestion though. Rather than always move the cursor to the top left of screen, why not make it randomly appear somewhere on the screen?

----------


## FlamingFox

Resurrecting my old project here  :Smilie: 

I've add some cool updates:

Machine gun with burst ability. Tap the "X" to toggle burst.
Change the Range type to person target. Like police target.
Added accuracy count.
Added Recoil.

Check it out and give me some feedback.

Here is the link:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m2ly2njt2ko

----------


## Franjdea

Woo, I got 130! 

BTW: Nice fun little game.

----------

